# [SOLVED] 2007 Pontiac Grand Prix



## metalpannda (Aug 14, 2011)

My starter has gone completely dead on my 2007 Pontiac Grand Prix. How do i replace it?


----------



## metalpannda (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2007 Pontiac Grand Prix*

i have the new one on hand, and simply do not want to go to a shop.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Should be easy enough. Search for a tutorial on your car and engine. It helps to have the step by step but it's a pretty easy endeavor. Should be two bolts holding it on and two small electrical points to unscrew. Sometimes wiggling it out if the car and putting the new in can be a chore. You may need to unbolt and move an item or two to get it. Try the tutorials to really see if your up to it and have the correct tools. Nothing sucks more than getting your car half tore apart then having to go to the store to buy new tools


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: 2007 Pontiac Grand Prix*

Be sure and disconnect the negative cable before you do anything!


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Good call, Thanks wrench.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Pontiac Grand Prix*

Awww come on guys why disconnect the neg? sparks are fun 

Now that I made my funny, on a Pontiac after you disconnect the neg, chock the rear wheels and raise the front end of the car. Locate the starter, that is the thing with the big red wire going to it thats on the rear of the engine. if your starter has solenoid on top of it you will want to remove that after the starter is out. if its integrated it goes with the starter. remove the wires from the starter and mark which terminal they go on (trust me). Next there will be two bolts at the front of the starter that go through it into the transmission bell housing and maybe one on a long bracket from the rear of the starter depends on how they built your specific GM car. You may or may not need to loosen or remove a exhaust part, I can't remember on that year. 
Either way if theres one remove that bolt also and transfer the bracket to the new starter before you install it.
If you can get it started bring it over to my house with a new starter and I'll put it in for ya cheaper than the shops around here, and if you want to have that starter rebuilt Brownings up on Independence blvd is the best around


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Who needs a tutorial when wolfen is around. I just read a tutorial and it was not as thorough. Ha, I am not kidding


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Pontiac Grand Prix*



Scottg1 said:


> Who needs a tutorial when wolfen is around. I just read a tutorial and it was not as thorough. Ha, I am not kidding


The only reason I know so much about GM starters and cars is well.......I had a love affair with General Motors for 30 years, until the 05 Malibu, now I'm down to Chrysler as the only manufacturer that I truely love.

Over the years I have changed starters and alternators on just about every GM ever made, at east one from each model.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

It's always cool to talk with people who know a make so well. They have lots of insight into the way the company builds cars. You know my head is more full of that euro trash stuff but I can rattle off ford steps and part numbers pretty well, well at least the mustangs. I am waiting for someone to ask about fixing a late model Malibu to see how you reply to that. Will be intresting.
Wolfen, putting alldata at risk near you


----------



## metalpannda (Aug 14, 2011)

We successfully attached the starter. And the car will no longer start. It has been recommended that i have the battery checked for the correct amporage, as it checked good for voltage. I was told if the battery is good, it may be the ignition relay. Does this sound like i am on the right track? I am fairly new to automotive shenanigans, so any legitimate help is welcome.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

You did have the battery tested? It needs to have a load put on it to correctly test the battery, like what they do at autozones. If it was correctly tested then search for other issues if not then take it to a place to have it tested. How us your car not starting? Does the dash all light up when you turn the key, does it try to turn over? Turn the key and nothing? Also is it acting different now after you put the starter in? Sorry for all the questions but will. Help pinpoint the problem


----------



## metalpannda (Aug 14, 2011)

The car lights work just fine, until i turn the key to the start position. And then EVERYTHING shuts off. And i am going to take the battery to autozone today to have it tested.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Pontiac Grand Prix*

That does sound to me like a bad battery, either that or the ign switch is bad.


----------



## metalpannda (Aug 14, 2011)

It was indeed a bad battery. Thanks for the advice, guys. It is really appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Pontiac Grand Prix*

Thanks for letting us know. I will mark this post solved.

BG


----------



## metalpannda (Aug 14, 2011)

Now i have some random fuses going bad. Any help with those?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Start by checking all grounds around where you did work, looked, touched, or even thought of looking at, next check for broken wires. You'd be surprised what breaks on a GM after you do something to it


----------

